# Assisted Hatching or not?



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

We are getting close to EC and have been asked to give some thought as to whether we would like assisted hatching or not.  I am really not sure I think we will but not 100% just yet.  I would be very grateful if you could let me know your thoughts and stories on having or not having it as I'm sure it will help me decide.

Many thanks in advance

xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi DBaby2,

I had assisted hatching in my last cycle and am convinced that that was what made it successful.

Do you know why your clinic has recommended it to you?  How many previous cycles have you had?  If you've had any previous cycles, have any of the embryos started to hatch on day 5 or 6?  

My clinic don't routinely do it and I had to really push for it, but I know that some clinics do it as standard if you are over a certain age.

Why are you not sure about it?

I think that there are 3 different methods (although I may be wrong as it was quite a while ago I researched it): lasering a hole in the shell; cut a hole by hand; or dissolve part of the shell in acid.  With each method there is a risk that the embryo may be damaged.  My clinic cut by hand - I had 13 day 3 embryos cut and all of them survived the process.  

Maybe you could ask your clinic what there success rate is with assisted hatching and what is the damage rate to the embryo.  

Belle


----------

